# Bloated Platy



## gibbs

I have a very bloated platy fish (she looks like a balloon). She's not pregnant because all fish in the tank are female, so I'm assuming that she's constipated (no pine-coning scales). She looks like she's having some trouble with keeping herself level and mainly just hangs out at the bottom. The fish haven't been fed for 48 hours, and I tried to feed them some peas, but she wasn't interested in them. I guess I should mention that I have a 10 gallon tank with 4 platy fish and one Siamese algae eater. The tank is at 76 degrees Fahrenheit and all levels are normal. Any suggestions on what I can do to help her?


----------



## e048

only thing I can think of are the peas, and are you sure all of them are females? How long have you had her, and the tank? You might try adding some aquarium salt to the water.


----------



## gibbs

They are most definitely all females, and I've had them for a little over a year now.


----------



## cossie

u cam tell if they are females as the males anal fin is a point and a females is a normal fin.


----------



## hifinpanda

i think your right its most likely constipated due to in correct diet and/or over feeding , the droopy swimming and hanging out at the bottom is a early warning of organ failure im afraid , if the fish seem's disoreanted and swims upside down uncontrolably most likely her time is very short , i had a ballon platy with the same symptoms , 
i would bump up the temp one notch if your heater is adjustable , a warmer climate is better for a sick fish , 78-82 works best for me 

add 1 table spoon of aquarium salt per 5 gallons of water
10g tank = 2 table spoons of salt every week with a 10-20% water change 
platys and mollys enjoy a little salt in there water , also a great stress fighting agent 

to help with constipation add 1 teaspoon of magnesium sulfate to every 2 gallons of water 10g tank would be 5 teaspoons , fast your fish as you have for several days , then try fresh or frozen fish food NO PEAS. blood worms or varity 4 pack frozen from petco is a good choice , this will get her appatite going again after the steps you have taken

if it is the water quality that is affecting the fish and not constipation , it will most likely affect the weakest fish first , if you have a test kit for ammonia and the other 6 bars , test the water , if not get one asap , if water is bad that could be the cause to a long list of issues if so its a proccess to fix but easy enough ....... best of luck to ya , hit me up

one more note , chinesse alge eaters as they get bigger they have a tendency to try and eat the slimy film that covers the fish , just a heads up , i like ghost shrimp for cleaners


----------

